# Cyprexx ongoing lawn service



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Got this today from cyprexx , I guess there wanting there $35 worth!!!!!!

Part of the ongoing exterior maintenance is making sure there are no cobwebs around the front door, making sure the windows are clean and the front door is clean. I would like to see photos of these on your lawn maintenance photos going forward as that is one of the issues we keep getting called on by the inspectors. The front door/porch areas are not swept, cobwebs are around the door or frame and the outside window sills are dirty. Please focus attention on these issues so we can work to improve our FNMA scores on inspections.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Got this today from cyprexx , I guess there wanting there $35 worth!!!!!!
> 
> Part of the ongoing exterior maintenance is making sure there are no cobwebs around the front door, making sure the windows are clean and the front door is clean. I would like to see photos of these on your lawn maintenance photos going forward as that is one of the issues we keep getting called on by the inspectors. The front door/porch areas are not swept, cobwebs are around the door or frame and the outside window sills are dirty. Please focus attention on these issues so we can work to improve our FNMA scores on inspections.


 
They forgot to add fertilzer...


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Got this today from cyprexx , I guess there wanting there $35 worth!!!!!!
> 
> Part of the ongoing exterior maintenance is making sure there are no cobwebs around the front door, making sure the windows are clean and the front door is clean. I would like to see photos of these on your lawn maintenance photos going forward as that is one of the issues we keep getting called on by the inspectors. The front door/porch areas are not swept, cobwebs are around the door or frame and the outside window sills are dirty. Please focus attention on these issues so we can work to improve our FNMA scores on inspections.


I would have pointed out that cleaning the house is not part of the lawn maintenance, but I will hit the webs with a blower when I am using it. When I am doing the sales clean I will run outside with a broom and knock them down if they are an issue.

Of course this assumes the initial services vendor actually removed them, which almost never happens in my area. 

I think they all have arachnophobia and whatever phobia the fear of owning or using an edger or a rake or window cleaner or oven cleaner or a vacuum or a broom or a mop is.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> I would have pointed out that cleaning the house is not part of the lawn maintenance, but I will hit the webs with a blower when I am using it. When I am doing the sales clean I will run outside with a broom and knock them down if they are an issue.
> 
> Of course this assumes the initial services vendor actually removed them, which almost never happens in my area.
> 
> I think they all have arachnophobia and whatever phobia the fear of owning or using an edger or a rake or window cleaner or oven cleaner or a vacuum or a broom or a mop is.


this property has had the intials done on it yet! I did look on there website (training) for exterior and they show thiis clown spraying and wiping down the front door and windows using a dust on porch!:furious:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Got this today from cyprexx , I guess there wanting there $35 worth!!!!!!
> 
> Part of the ongoing exterior maintenance is making sure there are no cobwebs around the front door, making sure the windows are clean and the front door is clean. I would like to see photos of these on your lawn maintenance photos going forward as that is one of the issues we keep getting called on by the inspectors. The front door/porch areas are not swept, cobwebs are around the door or frame and the outside window sills are dirty. Please focus attention on these issues so we can work to improve our FNMA scores on inspections.


Saw the same thing on a SG training slide from a regional last fall. The only difference was the pay was less and they wanted bee/wasp nests and bird nests removed as well. Needless to say I'm not working for them.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

I've been doing solely inspections lately. No charge backs on those and I'm working with Cyprexx, 5Brothers, SG, and MCS so I always have enough to keep me busy. I wouldn't mind doing lawn services though.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I suppose this won't apply to the new sub they hired who cuts the 16" grass with the discharge chute wired open on his 38" Yardman and slings the wet grass against the side of the house.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

I did work for Cyprexx about 10 to 12 years ago. The first thing that happened " i crossed the line and told them i needed an increase to help cover the cost of gas " because gas prices had gotten out of control.

There response was " if we give you an increase to help cover the cost,what guarantee do we have you would pay it back when the prices drop ? " 


Seriously , if i asked for an increase because of high prices, why would i pay it back?


The second thing that happened was we had been making some nice money from them. One day the check arrived and it was half of what it should have been. I called and spoke to the PA rep and she explained in full detail. " we were making so much money has a non incorporated company they had to pay us from a different fund.Therefore they had to charge administrative fee".They started taking an additional 23% from each invoice. So long money,So long Cyprexx


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



Valley said:


> The second thing that happened was we had been making some nice money from them. One day the check arrived and it was half of what it should have been. I called and spoke to the PA rep and she explained in full detail. " we were making so much money has a non incorporated company they had to pay us from a different fund.Therefore they had to charge administrative fee".They started taking an additional 23% from each invoice. So long money,So long Cyprexx



when I was subbing I had a guy tell me "now that you own all this new equipment and your volume has gone up so much I'm going to need you to start cutting your cost, because as a contractor you should never make more then about $30 hr"


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

nurumkin said:


> when I was subbing I had a guy tell me "now that you own all this new equipment and your volume has gone up so much I'm going to need you to start cutting your cost, because as a contractor you should never make more then about $30 hr"




Did you tell him, "dont worry if you need milk money i got you covered?"

I cant post here what i would have told him,lol


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## kcbnc (Mar 6, 2013)

I would love to have told some past suppliers that, but I couldn't. They didn't work for me. I did however tell a few of them that I felt as if it was time to re-negotiate the terms of our contractual commitment. That worked.


----------

